# Need a killer shoulder & trap workout



## hermie07 (Sep 16, 2008)

Hi guys I need a new routine for shoulders and traps. I have been doing the same routine for a while now and need to feel some doms as think in used to it. My typical shoulder and traps workout is.

3 sets side raises

3 sets db press

3 sets front raises

3 sets rear db raises

3 sets heavy shrugs

what do you do for a good shoulder and trap workout?

many thanks.


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

over head press!


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

get rid of the front raises and add in another press such as military press


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2012)

Mine is very similar to yours tbh, I dont bother with front raises tho. I tend to throw a military press burnout in at the end.

Nothing wrong with the routine you got now. Slow everything down, controlled movement, obviously everything to failure.


----------



## Gman81 (Nov 11, 2012)

I used to do something similar but have just changed, to include more presses. I do

Seated barbell press (to front) - 3 sets

seated barbell press (behind the neck) 3 sets

seated dumbell press - 3 sets

side raises - 3 sets

reverse peckdeck - 3 sets

Dumbell shrugs 4 sets (final set do your heaviest for 6-8reps then drop down to half the weight and rep out)

That's just what I'm doing at the min, getting on well so far


----------



## hermie07 (Sep 16, 2008)

Cheers guys will change it around for my workout tomorrow.


----------



## Narcissus (Nov 18, 2012)

for me the delts work well with high reps and short rest between sets


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

My current routine:

Standing mili press 5x5

Neutral grip DB press (Neutral (palms facing each other, elbows in front of your body) so to hit specifically the front delt) 3 (sometimes 4) x 10

Front/side raises 3x10

Rear delt flyes 3x10

All failing on last rep.

For traps, all I do specifically is shrugs heavy with BB.


----------



## ianm2585 (Mar 14, 2010)

not everyones favourite but i done upright rows straight bar finishing about 6 inches in front of the nose when i got to failure point rested the bar widened the grip then pressed out as many military presses as i could normally 5 to 7 and done 3 sets of these normally at end of workout at the moment i revert back to it when needed and usualy do

4 sets helmet press

the 3 sets of up rows to military

for me the above has worked well but not everyones cup of tea


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

my shoulders grew like fuk when i just worked up to one heavy set of db shoulder press (exept i touch my delts with the dbs, none of those ****ty half reps everyone does), and 4x20 strict side raises. also did the same for rear delts but my rear delts r very poor as i havent hardly trained them lol


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

For my shoulders i do

3x3-5 Barbell push press

4x8-12 OHP

If im feeling fancy i may throw some lateral raises in for funsys


----------



## ws0158 (Jun 23, 2010)

i do dumbell

military press 5 sets 10-8 reps upping weight each set

wide upright rows 2 sets light 15 reps

behind head barbell press 1 set then 1 set heavy upright rows immediatley after and do this 3 times

3 sets of side raises

i do rear delts and traps on back day and will do triceps with shoulder day


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

I'm doing a form of german volume training at the minute and for delts my routine looks something like:

OH DB Press 10 x 10 (45-60 secs rest)

Cable side lat raises 10 x 5

Cable front raises 10 x 5

Face pulls 10 x 5

Then I finish with machine OH press, drop set of as many as I can do.

I do traps on back day.

My delts are really responding to this high volume stuff.


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Smith shoulder press (1xWU, 3x10 + 1 dropset)

hammer strength press (3x10)

lat raise machine (3x10 + 1 dropset)

Reverse peck deck (3x10)

Trap bar shrugs 3xfailure


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)




----------

